# Anyone here using NO2 supplement???



## KILLA (Mar 14, 2005)

I have been seeing alot of this NO2 stuff at the vitamin stores and in the mags. The write-ups are pretty convincing, and a friend of mine uses it and swears by it. Supposedly gives you the 'eternal pump'.

Any other info?


----------



## Bizarro (Mar 14, 2005)

Im not sold on it -- I know someone here is -- I think its Diesel, he swears by it and takes like 12 tabs of NO2 a day or something crazy like that....

I think it gives you a short-term pump that doesnt last...(my two cents)


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 14, 2005)

Garbage....My buddy told me about a better version coming out.  It was in development last year and soon to be released.  Can't remember the name.  NO2 is way overpriced.


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 14, 2005)

It's garbage.  If we are talking about the same thing.  Nox2, No2, arginine and that whole deal?  Decent pump but that's about it.  Stick with creatine.


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 14, 2005)

nitrix oxide which is the main ingredient in no2 products will work great if you take the right supporting supplements.  it is designed to increase bloodflow to the muscles which is a great thing when taking glutamine, creatine, bcaa's, protein & multivits with it.  BSN has 3 products which when taken together in a sort of cycle will actually produce muscle gains and strength gains that will last after you stop.  their products contain the ingredients i listed above for it to succeed.  you must also eat correctly and the timing of your food intake and also supplementation intake is important for the no2 to work.  those people who see no gains are just not taking the supporting products.  pumps are also unbelievable when taking legit no2 products like the no-xplode from BSN.  i use it and i know dragonrider was using it also and liked it.


----------



## Diesel (Mar 14, 2005)

welp bein that i take all of the stuff pin mentioned maybe thats why its working, but ima stop taking it, its gettin too damn expensive, so fuck it not to mention after the first month it aint nothin special anymore anyway


----------



## 21.5GUNS (Apr 8, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> nitrix oxide which is the main ingredient in no2 products will work great if you take the right supporting supplements.  it is designed to increase bloodflow to the muscles which is a great thing when taking glutamine, creatine, bcaa's, protein & multivits with it.



Like Pincrusher stated it will help deliver all nutrients that you take in and provides increase dialation of the blood vessels yielding better recuperation. I have used it and gotten some great pumps from it but so does the 'drol.


----------

